# Envy Valeting vs Lancia Delta Integrale Evo 2 and Swissvax Crystal Rock



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

YES!!!!!!!!!! How I _love_ to do these. Been waiting for this once since October and here she is at long last:argie:

Japanese import signed by Mika Biasion in excellent condition. Some befores:




































Booked in for a protection detail, both inside and out. I worked in reverse as the car was nice and hot from its drive to the unit, so did the interior 1st then once cool it was washed as per usual. Wheels 1st, Activo, rinsed and washed with the TBM method etc.
Dried indoors.









The car was clayed, then paint cleansed by PC with LP ready for the wax.
Crystal Rock again for this beauty.






















































Beat this for online shine....









and finally


















I'm in love with a 15 yr old Italian:lol:

Tim


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning work Tim


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

stunning:argie: no other word for it:thumb:


----------



## Thehappysailor (Apr 16, 2008)

Great work. That is one fine car, looks mint.


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

NICE!

The green John Dears in the background make a nice contrast for your photos  How long is it going to be until we see a tractor in your report?

What did you use on the tyres?

Great work Tim.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Jim W said:


> NICE!
> 
> The green John Dears in the background make a nice contrast for your photos  How long is it going to be until we see a tractor in your report?
> 
> ...


LOL one day Jim but it wont be there, they have a valeter!
Tyres, AS Highstyle mate.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Very nice mate and looking far from 15 years old.:thumb:


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Cool car!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

very nice matey:thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice work Tim on a great car:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Very nice reflection Tim !

Top job :thumb:

Mario


----------



## 'Buzzkill' (Jan 16, 2009)

Lovely


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

i fell in love with these after watching deal's on wheel's, used to be a red one near me in martini colour's also it was a factory right hand drive, good work there mate :thumb:


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

That's a beauty Tim, nice job. Is that original paint? or at least the original colour (even more impressed by its condition if that's original paint too ).


----------



## jcmac (Sep 13, 2008)

I love that car great job


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

oh dear....now thinking I need one of these in my life......

that looks amazing, and IIRC you had a yellow one up for our meet last summer as well? They still look every bit as good as they did 15 years ago :argie:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, looks good, never seen a yellow one before


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice job Tim :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Eurogloss said:


> Very nice reflection Tim !
> 
> Top job :thumb:
> 
> Mario


Thankyou Mario



bidderman1969 said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


You made more sense earlier in person Baz! Good to see you btw:thumb:



rubbishboy said:


> That's a beauty Tim, nice job. Is that original paint? or at least the original colour (even more impressed by its condition if that's original paint too ).


PTG readings would suggest orginal Ben, thanks for the kind words



Bigpikle said:


> oh dear....now thinking I need one of these in my life......
> 
> that looks amazing, and IIRC you had a yellow one up for our meet last summer as well? They still look every bit as good as they did 15 years ago :argie:


Only if you wait til I get mine Damon! Its called Giallo yellow, same colour as the one I brought to Bicester but a different car 
I may well got shot down if this is incorrect but there are 2 yellows. Giallo is very yellow as you can see and the other version looks a bit more limey/washed out.
Need to get my hands on the blue range now.....


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

cheers mate, but it was more "oooooooooowwwwwww" earlier

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Great work Tim, got 2 of those on the books and love working on them


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Simpley stunning mate :thumb:


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

Nice work Tim :thumb: 
still would like one of these! wish i'd got one instead of the scoob now!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Roy said:


> Nice work Tim :thumb:
> still would like one of these! wish i'd got one instead of the scoob now!


Their still a fair bit dearer than the Scoobs mate One day....


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

Very Nice!


----------



## pytru (Dec 8, 2008)

nice toy


----------



## The Bear (Aug 5, 2008)

Indeed


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

lovely motor ya lucky camper, bit young for you though mate 

Really like the tractors in the back ground aswell nice back drop 

Baz


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks bloody awesome!! :doublesho

Fantastic results as usual Tim. 

What i would give to own that car.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

One of my all time favourite cars :argie: :argie: - simply a legendary motor, and made all the more desirable now after your work on it! Fantastic :thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

lovely, cant beat giallo yellow


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Stunning - true motoring history


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Massimo 'Miki' Biasion...Now theres a name I havent heard in years! Retired in 1995.

Stunning colour..Ive never seen 1 in yellow before. Great work Tim.

I did some work at a garage in Bishops Stortford that specialised in lancias. The owner took me for a run out in a Stratos and an Integrale, blew my mind.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice work Tim! That's the first time I've seen a car like that... looks a bit like a Corrado with a stunt growth but interesting nonetheless!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Thankyou all and yes Mika has not had his name uttered in a while but as some will know the Japanese are fanatical about cars and the legends that drive them.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Looks great Tim my all time fave car.

Robbie


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

stunning work Tim!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

one of my favourite cars close second to an escos:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::thumb:


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

bidderman1969 said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Seconded. :thumb: That's a corker.


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

I love the car!! The work is very good mate!! Regards!!


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Fantastic work on a true classic


----------



## Nick_S (Dec 20, 2008)

Brilliant work!! The car looks fantastic.


----------



## evojkp (Jun 28, 2007)

Stunning work mate :thumb:


Thats one of those automotive legends that I used desire owning, and hopefully one day will be parked in my dream garage.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work on a truely stunning motor!:argie: :thumb:


----------

